
How to Become a Millionaire on Minimum Wage - shawndumas
http://www.fool.com/retirement/general/2014/09/07/how-to-become-a-millionaire-on-minimum-wage.aspx
======
blacksqr
These rah-rah pollyanna stories never take things like inflation into account.
In the fifty years of my life, the S&P 500 stock index has increased less that
3% per annum when adjusted for inflation. The table presented in the article
doesn't even model a return rate that low.

IOW, the article author is simply making a well-used pitch to sell stocks to
rubes, no different than shown in "Wolf of Wall Street."

